# Possible TiVo UK replacement



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Just been pointed in this direction http://www.fetchtv.co.uk/

From what i can findo out, its only an 80GB single tuner freeview recorder, however seems to have some nice internetdownload and streaming capabilites.

Has anyone seen, or can anyone comment on the GUI?

The internet does not seem to have much about this.....

Regards
Martin


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

I've not heard of the service myself, but the box looks very much like an all- black Netgem iPlayer (also branded as BT & Evesham);










Ian

PS: Although the iPlayer has web/network access, it has no record functionality


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

I have one of these boxes as I was part of the FetchTV trial. The trial boxes were silver though rather then the more sleek black of the ones on sale.

The current box has a single Freview tuner and in many respects is similar to the Evesham badged box rather than the BT one, in that it is HD capable. SD broadcasts can be upscaled to 720p or 1080i.

The GUI is similar to that used on previous Netgem/BT boxes, although it has been brought up to date somewhat featuring a nice red/black theme. The use of channel logos in the EPG and list of recordings is IMO a brilliant way of making good use of on-screen real estate!

The hard drive may not be the largest, but Freeview recordings can be exported over your network to your PC or via USB to a locally connected storage device. Additionally content (including HD) on your PC can be remotely accessed by the box over your network (it's compatible with Windows Media Connect) and you can play content from locally attached USB storage devices.

The FetchTV service itself works well, allowing you to purchase, download and watch content without leaving your seat. For me content downloads are reasonably fast, such that you can start watching as soon as the download starts - even with HD content. I'm pretty sure that any downloaded content is suitably locked down to prevent you exporting it from the box though. Some of it also has restrictions on when you can watch it (e.g. must be watched within 7 days of download and within 48 hours of starting to watch.)

The Live TV buffer is interesting in that I believe it makes use of any free space on the drive to archive what you were watching whenever the box was out of standby. What I mean by that is that if I watched EastEnders on Tuesday and then put the box into standby until I watched EastEnders tonight, I am able to re-wind right through tonight's EastEnders, straight into Tuesday's episode seamlessly. This even works through channel changes.

Is it TiVo? - No - Like most other devices it relies on Freeview EPG data.

Can it do things that a standard UK TiVo can't? - Absolutely.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I see no mention of the EPG offering Freeview+ Series Link function...

Also no details of what choice of programs / movies that can be downloaded?

Automan.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm not sure if Series Link functionality is provided - I'll check tonight.

TBH the content during the trial was provided more to test that the purchase/download/billing mechanism was robust than attract large numbers of purchasers.

I've noticed new content being added recently. Cloverfield was one of the titles I remembered seeing in the Movies section.


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks... if it does series link... I may be interested as an additional bit of kit!


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Benedict said:


> The Live TV buffer is interesting in that I believe it makes use of any free space on the drive to archive what you were watching whenever the box was out of standby. What I mean by that is that if I watched EastEnders on Tuesday and then put the box into standby until I watched EastEnders tonight, I am able to re-wind right through tonight's EastEnders, straight into Tuesday's episode seamlessly. This even works through channel changes.


I had this feature on my ReplayTV PVR in 1999!

Cool that someone else has implemented it finally!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I bet then it uses more than 1 watt in standby 

Automan.


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

Did you have any joy in finding out about the Freeview+ seris link functionality on this box?


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

cashew1970 said:


> Did you have any joy in finding out about the Freeview+ seris link functionality on this box?


I had a play with this last night and I can't find any evidence that series link functionality is currently supported.

It may be added in a future update with are automatically downlaoded viat the net rather than OTA.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread.

This box is now fully Freeview+ compliant, so series links etc. are all supported. It will even search the EPG and suggest alternate showings where a clash exists.

There is also a twin tuner version of the box now too. When using the search and scan banner you also get a thumbnail video image of what's currently on the channel you're browsing, overlaid on top of the main picture.

By far the best feature for me is that it now supports the BBC iPlayer, and the picture quality, even on my 50" plasma is astoundingly good - far better than I get via my PC. Still not as good as broadcast TV, but not far off.

They have a content deal in place with National Geographic and have just this week signed a deal with Disney.

Worth a look.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Interesting stuff - does it handle iplayer HD content?


----------



## memememe (Dec 7, 2004)

Very, interesting. Even if I own 3 Tivo's!

what about when HD freeview happens when analogue is turned off?

What would you miss from the tivo?


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

steveroe said:


> Interesting stuff - does it handle iplayer HD content?


BBC HD is the only channel that is currenty missing from the iPlayer channel lineup on the box (even BBC Alba is there!) Not sure if this is deliberate or not or whether it's down to the BBC or FetchTV themselves.

The box is certainly capable of playing HD content and FetchTV have some downlaodable PPV HD content that works OK over my ~6Mb/s broadband connection. It also plays HD files from my PC with no problems.

Should also point out that the twin tuner verson of the box comes with wifi as standard as well as a 160GB HDD vs the 80GB on the single tuner model.


----------



## alexteix (Sep 28, 2009)

*Will "Smartbox" of Fetch TV became an official Set-Top Box of BBC Iplayer?!

Thanks for your answers! *

See page: iplayer.co.uk

There they say:
« To continue on BBC iplayer site, click the button at the bottom of the page »
and
« welcome to iplayer.co.uk Home of Fetch TV »


----------



## Craig B (Aug 11, 2001)

How does this compare to Tivo on the following?

Live TV guide - I love the dual column format, not keen on standard grid that seems to be on everything nowadays
30 second skip and 8 second jump back - are they available?
After fast-forwarding does it jump back a bit when you stop like tivo?
Season passes - Will it remember series links the year after, ie. not forget them after the current series has finished
Control via a tivoweb equivalent from a browser/remotely
Picture quality
Live TV buffer of 30 mins, does it have one?
Exporting programs to USB key, can you just then drag them to an ipod?
Recording padding, I use endpad which is great, anything similar?
Are suggestions available, small requirement but nice sometimes.
Search facility for future programs
Wishlists?
General speed of operation and reliability.
Ease of hard-drive replacement.

Sorry for the huge list but it's hard to find a Tivo replacement, I love it but the non-integrated freeview and single tuner is limiting now. I like the look of windows 7 media centre but am worried about forever fixing it and initial and running costs. Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Benedict said:


> By far the best feature for me is that it now supports the BBC iPlayer....


Just to clarify... I assume you access the iPlayer through your internet connection. ie it's not a feature of the box itself?


----------



## Craig B (Aug 11, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Just to clarify... I assume you access the iPlayer through your internet connection. ie it's not a feature of the box itself?


No it's built into the box, although it obviously uses your internet connection to stream the data. Their website says they are also going to put on channel 4 and 5 on demand services onto it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fair enough. It's just that, as far as I (and their advertising) know, iPlayer is only available - as a seperate entity, ie not using your internet connection - on your TV through Virgin Media. Looks like this is still true


----------



## ritchf (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Guys

I have 2 of these boxes - used mainly for media centre type functionality (streaming from my server) - however to answer some of the questions posed.


Live TV guide - I love the dual column format, not keen on standard grid that seems to be on everything nowadays

30 second skip and 8 second jump back - are they available?
Not as such but it has fast forward/rewind up to 100x 

After fast-forwarding does it jump back a bit when you stop like tivo?
No


Season passes - Will it remember series links the year after, ie. not forget them after the current series has finished
No - standard FV+ functionality

Control via a tivoweb equivalent from a browser/remotely
No but you can stream from one box to another (ie. record on one watch on another)
Stream to a PC

Picture quality
Freeview - upscaled is not bad at 720p (as seen on a 50" Panny)

Live TV buffer of 30 mins, does it have one?
Actually buffers a lot more (up to the limit of the freespace) and doesn't forget the buffer when you change channels or when you switch off (which is a bit strange as you can effectively rewind to something you were watching last night)

Exporting programs to USB key, can you just then drag them to an ipod?
No the export if MPG2 DTV Format you need to convert them for use on an iPod


Recording padding, I use endpad which is great, anything similar?
Yes it does pad

Are suggestions available, small requirement but nice sometimes.
No

Search facility for future programs
No

Wishlists?
No

General speed of operation and reliability.
Speed is not bad and has got better with the latest firmware, has a strange habit of "checking hard drive" when coming out of standby though.

Ease of hard-drive replacement.
Don't know


Hope this helps

Ritch


----------



## Craig B (Aug 11, 2001)

Ritch,

Very helpful thanks. Sounds a lot better than the usual Freeview DVRs but not really as good as Windows media centre.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Agree with all Ritch's comments/responses.

I'm getting one of the newer twin-tuner boxes sent to me to trial/play with in the next few days - I'll report back on any major differences between that and the original.

The differences that I know of for sure:

Additional DVB tuner (record 2 channels at once)
Additional USB2
Double the HDD storage (160GB)
Built in 802.11g WiFi


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Some interesting new developments, both in terms of content and functionality.....

Fetch TV 'considers ESPN, Sky Sports' 

Fetch TV 'getting new EPG next year'

Fetch TV 'eyes 2010 for HD box launch'


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

And yet more......

Sky Player coming to Fetch TV next year


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Benedict said:


> And yet more......
> 
> Sky Player coming to Fetch TV next year


Interestingly the Graundiad has an article in today's paper with the headline "Deal to show Sky programmes via Freeview set-top box and broadband" (here).
Rather misleading because it is clear even from the limited information in the article that viewers must "sign up" (i.e. pay) for the Sky channels so it is not part of "Freeview". If they had said "Digital Terrestrial" it might have been correct, but it is not clear to me if any Sky programming is available over-air rather than via broadband.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

JudyB said:


> If they had said "Digital Terrestrial" it might have been correct, but it is not clear to me if any Sky programming is available over-air rather than via broadband.


Sky News, Sky Three and Sky Sports News are available on the Freeview section I would presume.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Sky News, Sky Three and Sky Sports News are available on the Freeview section I would presume.


Yes. I should have been clearer that the implication was that "premium" content such as programmes on Sky1 etc would be on Freeview.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

JudyB said:


> Yes. I should have been clearer that the implication was that "premium" content such as programmes on Sky1 etc would be on Freeview.


Judy I think your post was clear enough in that it expressed that Sky would become available via Sky Player and not via Freeview DTT.

I reckon Pete posted in haste before fully reading the article and its implications.
something Pete doesn't always do 

More Info http://www.iptv-news.com/iptv_news/october_09_2/sky_player_to_launch_on_fetch_tv,_sets_date_for_xbox

Short extract from that article :- "Sky Player offers a range of Sky's most popular live channels, including Sky Movies, Sky Sports and a range of general entertainment channels, and will be a standalone service on Fetch TV. Existing Sky subscribers will be able to access a range of content for no extra cost based on their core subscription, while non-Sky customers can sign up to a choice of TV packages via a monthly subscription."


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I reckon Pete posted in haste before fully reading the article and its implications.
> 
> something Pete doesn't always do


And I reckon Richard's sole motivation in making this post was to bash Pete rather than actually try to be helpful to the OP as I was genuinely doing.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

No Pete just correcting the wrong assumption that you had made by pointing out that 3 Sky programmes that are already on all Freeview boxes was going to be something new to Fetch TV


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> No Pete just correcting the wrong assumption that you had made by pointing out that 3 Sky programmes that are already on all Freeview boxes was going to be something new to Fetch TV


Nope you got the wrong end of the stick.

I have always been pefectly well aware that these three channels are available to all Freeview box owners since as far back as 2002.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Having read and re-read the Guardian article I agree it doesn't make it at all clear. It starts by saying that Sky programming will be available on a Freeview box which as we all know at this time is Sky 3, Sky News and Sky Sports News. The article then goes on to indicate that Sky subscription channels would also be available on the Freeview box which is correct to a degree in that the FetchTV box is Freeview but it is also more in that it has to be broadband connected to allow its extra bits eg. Media streaming from a pc and to a second FetchTV box and also to get content from BBC iPlayer and the Skyplayer if it happens.

Pete sorry if I indicated something about you that you disliked. It did at first appear that you had not understood all the attributes of this new box that is available.

I must admit that it looks good enough to be a replacement for my existing Freeview/Tivo setup.

BUT must wait until the pennies mount up or the purchase price drops


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I must admit that it looks good enough to be a replacement for my existing Freeview/Tivo setup.
> 
> BUT must wait until the pennies mount up or the purchase price drops


I'm in no big hurry to move on from Tivo because in a way I'm largely over the pure unbelievable novelty of being able to timeshift tv programs so flexibly and scroll back through them while they are still broadcasting etc. After a while one starts to find having too many of these programs sitting around you can watch to be a bit of a chore.

And television isn't interactive so I still spend far more time tapping away at the computer screen on forums etc than I do watching tv programs in a typical day.

HD television is of course nice but I continue to maintain that it is nowhere near the same revolution as changing from watching black and white to colour back in about 1971 in my case.............

Don't worry about taking me to task on my comments on Sky Freeview channels etc. I think both of us usually enjoy these little exchanges on the whole.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sky Player is also coming to XBox 360 v. shortly.

I'm watching the rugby on the PC version of Sky Player as I write.

I've also found I watch a lot of iPlayer via the new menu item on the PS3.

Watching most stuff via streaming is getting very close.


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

Interesting web domain ownership card being played here ...

* Netgem had a set top box called the i-Player,
* They originally owned the www.iplayer.co.uk website to support that,
* BBC launched their web thing called BBC iPlayer,
* IP Vision's FetchTV is launched, box manufactured by Netgem,
* www.iplayer.co.uk website now tells BBC iPlayer web site hunting folks about FetchTV

It's a nice coincidence for them these things have fallen in place as they have


----------

